# Dog Shaming



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Like Celeta, I view the dog shaming photos on FB. I had taken this photo of Izzy and finally submitted it today. I hope it gets chosen for their site.

And here are the other 2 I took also.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't read the note pad. What's it say? She made a mess didn't she.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't have to use FB to view the site, I downloaded to my phone. 

Good luck, it's a funny site!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I can read the note and I'm on my phone. I just stretch the picture. That's so cute and I really like that last sentence!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

The note says:

My name is Izzy.

I love to chew paper.
I love when mom puts
a fresh roll out.
I will probably chew 
this note if mom
doesn't get it away from me.

(heart) Izzy


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL, thanks for typing it because I could not get it big enough for my eyesight


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> The note says:
> 
> My name is Izzy.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: " I will probably chew this note if mom doesnt get it away from me" 

LOVE IT! I hope you guys get picked!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing what the note says ...I couldn't read it either! 
So now I beginning to feel like Toby isn't the only one who is left alone for 5 seconds would make a mess! Hope you get it!!


----------

